# Okay, I know I'm a dog person



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

Putting myself in the same scenario you describe, I would have the exact same reaction.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I hadnt even finished reading and thought hmm $1750 not bad! LOL!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm thinking that was a heck of a deal.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Me too.. but then they all think I am the crazy dog person anyway at the dealership. I am still trying to find a way to get them to sponsor me for the NOI and let me use one of their SUV's for the trip..LOL!


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

$1,750 for a trailer with climate control isn't bad. Keep in mind...a run of the mill utility trailer is over a grand.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

as I was reading my immediate reaction was, gee, that's not bad at all, and worth every penny!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> as I was reading my immediate reaction was, gee, that's not bad at all, and worth every penny!


Me too!! :wavey:


----------



## Sterling Archer (Feb 8, 2011)

Has anyone found a link to the company's website?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I was amazed at the low price too!!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I think that you're in good company here! Stay away from those non-doggy people. I hear that they're crazy, too!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

But what is their definition of climate control though? It can't have an a/c with a heater strip (or seperate heater) for that price. A small basic rooftop a/c for a small RV or trailer costs about $500 bucks. Never mind the fact you need a generator or a place to plug it in to run it. 

I bet it must have a Fantastic or Maxxair roof vent with a deep cycle battery to run it. These things are pretty neat, some thermostatically controlled, automatically close if it rains etc. Thought about getting one for my van. 

FanTastic Vent - Products

RV Ventilation Solutions | Maxxair Products

I think it would be great for the dog show folks here. Thing is to do it properly in a van you need a dual battery setup. That means your normal starting battery with a deep cell marine battery. Then a battery isolator to charge both batteries while driving, but never drain your starting battery when sitting and running 12 volt gadgets like this. The labor would probably cost a bit too with cutting a hole in the roof for it and running wires etc.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

The one they showed seemed to have small crating areas - double doored too. Overall, between needing to lug it behind the Xtrerra and the possibly small size, I kind of stopped paying attention. But I thought the difference in our reactions was interesting  

I should point out that I hate backing up, and while I am working on it by making myself back up into parking spaces, the thought of my dogs being in a trailer when I was backing up .. well let's just say it probably won't be happening any time soon. My dogs will stay where they are safest - inside my vehicle LOL


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> I should point out that I hate backing up, and while I am working on it by making myself back up into parking spaces, the thought of my dogs being in a trailer when I was backing up .. well let's just say it probably won't be happening any time soon. My dogs will stay where they are safest - inside my vehicle LOL


Heh. This post repeated verbatim what I was thinking when I read your first post.

$1700 for a trailer isn't bad. 

But I would be a nervous wreck putting a dog back there. :uhoh:


----------

